# Chain Of Command -Seymour Hersh



## KevinB (23 Dec 2004)

I read Chain of Command last month - I meant to give a review but promptly forgot.

 It was not my first Seymour Hersh book - I read his book on My Lai 4 many many moons ago (1980?)

It is an interesting account of the GWOT - and it brings out many failings of the Bush Administration.   It is of course from a Left Wing perspective but still an enjoyable read.

 He points out many of the problems that have occured are due to the civilian leaderships attemot at using the military in way it was not designed for, and the slipery slope we are on if we chose to interpret some rules in ways that allow us more leeway in our dealing with the enemy.

 I found it an interesting counter-point to An End to Evil: How to Win the War on Terror by DAVID FRUM, RICHARD PERLE that I had read just prior to it.


Anyway a good read.


----------

